# Mini Frames of Honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Draper Super Bee in Auburn, Nebraska sells supers that hold half frames and third frames for that kind of comb honey. But you have $.75 a frame (plus shipping plus a clamshell) invested. They are cute.

Draper's Super Bee
914 S Street
Auburn, NE 68305
(402)274-3725

It is called DSB Comb Honey Unit and it holds 30 frames.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

What is the deal with Draper Super Bee, there seems to be at least two of them, the one above and the one at http://www.draperbee.com/.

Are they related?

Keith


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the chef sezs:
here was a thread once that talked about setting up a small little hive (sorta like mating nucs) and letting them draw outs frames and fill them, etc. 

Than selling the whole frame as is.

Anyone doing this?

tecumeh replies:
yes... kinda..... although these mini nuc frames are started over full strength hives and only the 'culls' are eventually used in mini nucs directly. I cherry pick the very best frames and use these in wide mouth pint jars. I can obtain two nice chucks of comb honey per mini nuc frame. It is best to have some fairly lightly colored extracted honey to fill the jar. From a retail point of view this product has added much more 'appeal' to my product line than most folks might assume (which is to say it attracts a good deal of attention). I suspect relative to the hispanic portion of the market here it creates some authenticity.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Are they related?

Yes. Brothers as I understand it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> There was a thread once that talked about setting up a small little hive (sorta like mating nucs) and letting them draw outs frames and fill them, etc.
> 
> Than selling the whole frame as is.
> 
> ...


Yes, a friend of mine makes lots of comb honey this way. He modifies a medium depth super by installing two bars across the super so there are three frames where there used to be one and then nine wide.

He sells these in clam shell deli trays. Many customers prefer these. Many stores don't, since they take up so much space.


----------

